# Member groups



## bostjan (Apr 26, 2006)

Are there any member groups? You know, when you look at member profiles, and it says 'bostjan is not a member of any groups.'

What would they be good for? I didn't see this brought up before.

Thanks.


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2006)

Just a vBulletin feature I don't use - not much point to them really. Only example I can think of off the top of my head is if, for example, you ran a website for car clubs, "California Audi Enthusiasts" would be a group, "LA Classic Muscle Club" would be another, etc. It's just to slap a designation under your name.


----------

